# Yeast infection on baby's neck :( help...



## genoisegurl (Aug 2, 2006)

I think my 4 mth babe has a yeast infection in the fatty folds of his neck under all the chins. It has spread a little in the past couple of days. Sometimes, it oozes watery stuff. Doctor didn't seem that concerned so he didn't prescribe anything. I'm concerned cause I think it may be itchy/bothersome for him.
I know there are a lot of chubby babies out there. Anybody have experience with this? I'm thinking about trying grapefruit seed extract. Should I consider antifungal or hydrocortisone creams for such a young babe? Are they toxic?? Thanks for any help.


----------



## arlecchina (Jul 25, 2006)

I would use lotrimen (sp?) on it for a few weeks (they take ages to clear) and maybe rub in a lil cornstarch to keep it dry


----------



## a_work_in_progress (May 17, 2006)

A touch of Balmex works wonders on my chubby baby!


----------



## popbaby (Dec 12, 2006)

zinc oxide works quickly. we use avalon organics zinc oxide diaper creme


----------



## iheartsofia (Feb 12, 2007)

Funky neck here, we use weleda diaper cream clears it up really fast.







It does however almost always return.


----------



## art4heart (Jun 26, 2005)

lotrimin was the only thing that would work on our DS yeast rashes.


----------



## quietserena (Apr 24, 2006)

I'd try coconut oil, then diaper rash cream and then possibly something stronger.


----------



## MotherofEden (Jan 11, 2007)

I've been using gentian violet on dd's bottom and thigh folds for yeast. it was pretty bad. the stuff is messy but it works. she had thrush in her mouth pretty badly, it kicked it quickly. if you use it, keep a close eye- it can irritate, although it's been ok for us


----------



## mamamille (Nov 30, 2006)

we had this prob (and under the arms) since my dd was born. The one true thing that helped (that wasn't a lotion as I felt it need to breathe) was to sprinkle some acidophilus (aka probiotics) on the folds a couple times a day, keep it clean, and I would hold up her neck folds and blow dry after bath. It gets pretty gross but it's easily remedied.


----------



## torio (Jun 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamille* 
we had this prob (and under the arms) since my dd was born. The one true thing that helped (that wasn't a lotion as I felt it need to breathe) was to sprinkle some acidophilus (aka probiotics) on the folds a couple times a day, keep it clean, and I would hold up her neck folds and blow dry after bath. It gets pretty gross but it's easily remedied.

Ditto. Keeping those folds clean is the biggest step. Even my long, lean babes get crud in the neck occasionally. I don't think we actually had yeast there, but cleaning, drying and applying a tiny amount of Vitamin E oil cleared the skin up right away.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

We went the keep it clean, dry and probitoics topically route. I opened a capsule and sprinkled it on.

I have used plain yogurt for vaginal yeast infections this pregnancy, both internally and topically, and it really alleviates my discomfort.


----------

